# Texas Officer, Wife Found Dead In Suspected Murder-Suicide



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Story by nbc5i.com*

*Siginaw, Texas--* A Saginaw police officer and his wife were found dead in their home Monday night, the victims of an apparent murder-suicide, police said.

The officer had been with the Saginaw Police Department for 17 years.

The bodies were found at about 7:30 p.m. when officers arrived at the home on the 1100 block of Parkhill Avenue while responding to a domestic disturbance call.

Since the case involves a Saginaw officer, the Saginaw Police Department is turning the investigation over to the Tarrant County Sheriff's Department.

"Due to the involvement of the Saginaw police officer, the Tarrant County Sheriff's Department will be conducting the investigation," said Officer Miranda Jordan with the Saginaw Police Department. "Our hearts go out to the family during this time of loss."

No one has said who shot whom or what led to the shooting.

Investigators have not yet released the name of the officer or his wife.

Copyright 2006 by nbc5i.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------

